# Hopeless romantic. Girls, girls, girls...



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Solomon helped me realize this from one of his posts - alot of my most intense feelings in my life have always been over girls or daydreaming about girls. This goes throughout my time with DP and before DP.

It's helping me realize how codependent I am... Working on overcoming codependency should help me alot!!


----------



## guffyd (Mar 16, 2014)

can relate!


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

Its normal


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

normal.


----------



## CertainSomeone (Sep 18, 2013)

Shit. ha, me too. Did you guys grow up being particularly close to your mothers? I found that once I left her side in my development that I started to manifest really strong feelings for girls. Maybe it was just me replacing her place.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Eh, it's hard to know whats normal when Ive had DP for almost 10 years


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

If you're young I see this as perfectly normal. Most of my young life I was preoccupied with boys, boys, boys, LOL.

The most basic instinct we have aside from eating and drinking is procreating. Sounds healthy to me.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

Except now with DP i dont have any esteem to be in a relationship, let alone talk to a girl... (or any human really lol), but yeah that is the worst..


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

...


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I don't think of "codependency" as normal for younger people. Sure, there are brief stints in a young person's life where they feel as though they are "connected" with another individual, but full-blown codependency is a whole different ball-park. That's just my opinion, however.


Agree 100%. I would not consider this codependency in the least. Again, diagnoses are getting thrown around. What surprises me here is people have said, "I don't want to be labeled" and now everyone is getting labeled.

I have been a child, an adolescent, a university student, and an adult, and now a mature individual. Being a young person is very difficult as you are still forming into an adult. All sorts of NORMAL issues come up. Everything under the sun. You get through it. Hopefully you have adults to help you. I would describe codependency here but I would rather post one of my favorite videos, and ooooo I can be Addicted to Love still.  And this guy is hot! LOL.

Most songs that are written are about love, unrequited love, etc.






Hope this posts ...


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, I want to dance now! Good exercise.

Your lights are on, but you're not home
Your mind is not your own
Your heart sweats, your body shakes
Another kiss is what it takes
You can't sleep, you can't eat
There's no doubt, you're in deep
Your throat is tight, you can't breathe
Another kiss is all you need
Ohh oohh

You like to think that you're immune to the stuff...oh yeah
It's closer to the truth to say you can't get enough
You know you're gonna have to face it
You're addicted to love

You see the signs, but you can't read
You're runnin' at a different speed
You heart beats in double time
Another kiss and you'll be mine, a one track mind
You can't be saved
Oblivion is all you crave
If there's some left for you
You don't mind if you do
Ohh oohh

You like to think that you're immune to the stuff
It's closer to the truth to say you can't get enough
You know you're gonna have to face it
You're addicted to love

Might as well face it, you're addicted to love ...

Your lights are on, but you're not home
Your will is not your own
Your heart sweats and teeth grind
Another kiss and you'll be mine
Ohh oohh

You like to think that you're immune to the stuff
It's closer to the truth to say you can't get enough
You know you're gonna have to face it
You're addicted to love

Might as well face it, you're addicted to love ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I don't think of "codependency" as normal for younger people. Sure, there are brief stints in a young person's life where they feel as though they are "connected" with another individual, but full-blown codependency is a whole different ball-park. That's just my opinion, however.


This is what caused me to make the topic. At my old job my people-pleasing reached new cringeworthy heights lol. I could not think about my own needs at all and I was always focused on trying to impress different girls or trying to help out family members...

I had no focus of my own life...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Seafoamer.. I wouldn't too much about wanting to hang out with girls ALL THE TIME. And this co-dependancy thing? I wouldn't look too deeply at that either in respect to wanting a girlfriend and spending heaps of time with them. If 'joined at the hip' isn't some form of co-dependancy? I'll eat my shorts!!!

However.. I would be worried if the you titled this thread...

Hopeless romantic. Goats, goats, goats...

LOL.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Goats are good for a lot of things.. but not sexual relationships!


----------

